# First Person Tetris



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Firstpersontetris.com

I am addicted to this game. If anyone can beat my line total, I'll give them a prize.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

*sigh* I'm no good at this. Guess I'll have to keep practicing.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

omg..............CHEESECAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheesecake said:


> *sigh* I'm no good at this. Guess I'll have to keep practicing.


Yeah, I sucked when I first started. What makes it so addicting is that the more you play the better you keep getting (duh).

I've actually heard that Tetris has some pretty crazy effects on the brain. I believe it's been used to treat PTSD and other anxiety disorders. Maybe that's why I find it so addicting.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

this game set off my vertigo


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^ That sucks. It definitely made me dizzy as hell when I first started playing, but it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

38 is the highest I've got. I guess I'm making progress...


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

10 lines on my first try, posting to save the thread for later. I've gotta take a phone call in like two minutes.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

ZOMG dizzy. Got to 34 first try, but not keen to try again lol.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't give up! If you keep playing, you'll not only improve, but you'll get used to the spinning. I definitely should have warned people about that, I'm just so used to it now, that it slipped my mind.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Does it constantly speeds up as you level or was it just in my head? I got to 60 lines on my last try


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

skygazer said:


> Does it constantly speeds up as you level or was it just in my head? I got to 60 lines on my last try


Yes, it definitely gets faster. Damn, 60 lines already. I had to play for days before I got to 60 lines. I think my total might be in jeopardy :afr.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

I got 20 lines in the first try. When the blocks changed to purple I physically became dizzy and couldn't play effectively anymore.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Getting there soon


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Ooh... It doesn't look like I stand much of a chance. -_-


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

skygazer said:


> Getting there soon


Pardon me while I nervously resume playing in order to best my score before it's shattered.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Original offer still stands. :b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I was hoping you'd forget about this.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^:teeth.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's the prize? :b


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have given up.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Aww, don't give up!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> What's the prize? :b


Beat my score and you'll find out.*:b

*Guaranteed to have no monetary value.


----------



## tubular (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh man, I love tetris but this is doing my head in


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Beat my score and you'll find out.*:b
> 
> *Guaranteed to have no monetary value.


It's not worth getting that dizzy if I don't get any cash haha. 

*edit: Nevermind, I'm starting to get addicted now lol. I don't think I'll ever beat 103 lines though; I'm nowhere close to that. :lol


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's kind of hard to see, but that's *96,000* points (only 93 lines). I had the perfect run going until I misplaced a piece and had a mini panic attack. FUUUUUU!!!


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I gave up on the game in less than a minute! xD


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I started playing today, around 10 times so far. My best is now 82 lines. Looks like my overall score is pretty bad, but I'm decent at lasting a long time.

I was doing really good but I seem to be getting nervous past 70. I'm also slightly buzzed from whiskey and the spinning isn't helping. :b


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm... Impressive. 

Try to build your setup so that you clear 4 rows at a time with the long pieces, that will not only help your score, but it should also help you get better as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's the constant spinning that bothers me. If the thing would stay still....


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:mum Noo I don't like 3rd place nor 2nd... Agh so close


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Level: 05
lines: 056
score: 009471
top score: 009471


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10,203


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

skygazer said:


> :mum Noo I don't like 3rd place nor 2nd... Agh so close


Oh snap, :afr.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just got to 100 lines again, and I realized something this time. The blocks don't change color when you get to 100 lines, but the game still gets faster. I think this is what keeps making me freak out.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm confused. This game now seems more difficult sober than it did last night when I was tired and a bit intoxicated. :sus Getting past 60 seemed almost a given yesterday, now that feels like an accomplishment for me.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hatetris is even better: http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LEVEL: 04
LINES: 047
SCORE: 012377
TOP SCORE: 012377

I am becoming addicted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Godless1 said:


> It's kind of hard to see, but that's *96,000* points (only 93 lines). I had the perfect run going until I misplaced a piece and had a mini panic attack. FUUUUUU!!!


That is disgusting!
LEVEL: 05
LINES: 052
SCORE: 019093
TOP SCORE: 019093


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

A new best for me. Not sure if I can handle the speed past 90. :um


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I got to line 30-something. Then played a bit in night mode. Then I checked that last button like an idiot and god daaaaaamn. Crisis indeed. 

brbpuking


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Not the same kind of Tetris but have you seen this before? It's beyond ridiculous near the end.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Apotheosis said:


> A new best for me. Not sure if I can handle the speed past 90. :um


Nice work. At this point, if I can't set the bar higher, I'm convinced somebody is going to best me.



Apotheosis said:


> Not the same kind of Tetris but have you seen this before? It's beyond ridiculous near the end.


 That's inhuman.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe my keyboard is ****ed up, but I'm finding the controls way too sensitive. I can just barely tap the arrow key and a piece will move three or four spaces over.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Maybe my keyboard is ****ed up, but I'm finding the controls way too sensitive. I can just barely tap the arrow key and a piece will move three or four spaces over.


No, this happens to me sometimes too. The game sort of tweaks from time to time. Nothing makes me angrier than having a good run messed up by the game inexplicably speeding up. :mum


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank .................... :bash


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Aww man, so close; that sucks. :rub

------------

The game keeps freezing up on me, so I can't move the pieces where I want. =/


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I suck at tetris.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Apotheosis said:


> :blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank .................... :bash


:steam

Seriously though, I'm screwed. *Resumes compulsive quest to top own score*.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Hatetris is even better: http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html


Damn you, that was terrible. I did however, get a single line. Hrmph. :mum


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> Damn you, that was terrible. I did however, get a single line. Hrmph. :mum


My top score is 3!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh god I feel sick. 
I love Tetris and I can do pretty well once I get in the zone but my eyes/head/stomach just aren't into it. =/ I really want to get the high score though.


(Has anyone else caught themselves pressing the spacebar for the cubes?)


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hell yes! That was the hardest my brain has ever worked. Also, my heart has never beat so fast in my life. I wish I had recorded that, though. I've never uploaded a video to anything, but I would have definitely put that on Youtube.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Godless1 said:


> Hell yes! That was the hardest my brain has ever worked. *Also, my heart has never beat so fast in my life.*


Congrats! I love that feeling... haha. I got Tetris for the DS recently and it felt so good to beat it again (well, get to the max level) and play the other new games on it. I'd get the rocketship on the GBA so many times and it got very repetitive.

Last night I told my boyfriend to stop me if I start playing the FP Tetris again... I can't believe how awful I felt after, I have no idea how you can put up with it for so long!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

anymouse said:


> *cupcake* (you've earned it):


That's awesome. I couldn't even eat those. I would have to come up with a way to preserve them forever.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aww, come on Godless1, congratulations, but come on. I'm never going to beat you at this rate. :mum :b


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Aww, come on Godless1, congratulations, but come on. I'm never going to beat you at this rate. :mum :b


 Thanks. If it's any consolation, I think I'm taking a break for a while. Otherwise, I'm going to give myself an aneurysm. :eyes



anymouse said:


>


I would have so much fun recreating episodes with these cupcake characters.


----------

